# syncro des signets entre Ipad et Macbook



## balance (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour

J ai fait quelques changement dans la barre des signets sur mon Ipad
De retour sur mon Macbook j ai recu un massage que mes signets n étaient plus a jour
entre mobile me et mon Mac. Ce qui est logique.

Mais il ne laisse pas de possibilité de les mettres à jour sur mon Mac. Seulement d'écraser les données qui sont sur Mobile Me

Merci bien pour des infos sur ce petit inconvenient

A+


----------

